# Huntingdon, PA - 2003 f250 with a 2005 f250 plow mount



## Hvlasak (Nov 6, 2018)

I have a 2003 ford f250 6.0. Would a Fisher v plow mount and wiring off a 2005 f250 fit on my truck?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Wiring might, but as far as I know, the frame will not.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What year did they switch to coil springs?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> What year did they switch to coil springs?


Western, in 2004 had a frame change, then another in 05 I think. I have an 02, and an 04, different plow frames. But they are westerns.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

99-04 #7159-2 05 went to #7176 mount. Good call Randall.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Western, in 2004 had a frame change, then another in 05 I think. I have an 02, and an 04, different plow frames. But they are westerns.


Think it was an update to mount for 04 and change to coils in 05.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Headlight adapter is different, too. 05 switched to the H13 bulbs

He needs the 29050


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Western, in 2004 had a frame change, then another in 05 I think. I have an 02, and an 04, different plow frames. But they are westerns.


Your 02 and 04 should be the same. What makes yours different?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> Your 02 and 04 should be the same. What makes yours different?


There was a body change in 04 - they have "Early 2004" which is the same as 03, and they have "late 2004 (after 12/2003)" which is a different frame.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> There was a body change in 04 - they have "Early 2004" which is the same as 03, and they have "late 2004 (after 12/2003)" which is a different frame.


Is late 2004 the same as 2005 (coils)? Or is there and oddball in there? Different frame with leafs?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> Is late 2004 the same as 2005 (coils)? Or is there and oddball in there? Different frame with leafs?


No, it's an oddball that only fits the late 2004. At least, that is the case with Fisher. I'm not sure on other brands. No idea on frame/suspension changes.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> No, it's an oddball that only fits the late 2004. At least, that is the case with Fisher. I'm not sure on other brands. No idea on frame/suspension changes.


Well as a general rule, 99-04 leafs. 05-07 coils. 
(08- 16 frame change. I think there was a change around 2011 or so in here).
17-18 frame change.
So 04 has an oddball that's good to know.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Same new mount is used from Fisher for 99-04 but has to be second revision. Don't remember when the first revision to this mount happened.


----------

